# Custom Kitbashed AF Freight Cars



## Luke 221 (Feb 12, 2013)

I have made several custom kitbash freight cars that I would like to share. The ADM tank car started life as a Lionel 027 car that I mated to an AF Reefer frame. The Western Maryland boxcar started life as a MARX 027 boxcar and the Rio Grande gondola is merely a repaint of a AF gondola but with the newer style flyonel trucks. And the Wabash hopper merely has a custom coal load.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

Nice work. Thanks for sharing.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Luke...just what an S-gauge modeler likes to see. Job well done!!!


----------



## Luke 221 (Feb 12, 2013)

I just use Tamiya model paints mainly. I first clean and prep the old plastic, then let sit in a bleach and water bath for approx 30 mins (gives the plastic a slight "tooth" for the paint to adhere to) Or a two day soak in brake fluid to remove paint. Then shoot primer, then two coats of paint. The metal frame was also baked in the oven at 210 degrees for 13 mins (bakes the paint on rock hard) then I attached the trucks with brass or stainless nuts and bolts. The decals are all microscale for HO scale. I think that S scale decals are too hard to come by and HO is very close. After the paint and decals and a wash of micro sol, then they get sprayed with testers dullcoat. I also have a repainted AF reefer and a caboose that are next to be customized. I love to do this it is fun

:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Luke 221 (Feb 12, 2013)

The custom coal load was actually O gauge ballast that was glued over basswood and a custom basswood "hump" (to give the pile a rounded look) and sprayed with flat black paint. Once dry, I use a testors gloss black paint pen to dab gloss paint everywhere in random spots over the existing matte. If you ever looked at real coal, It appears shiny on one side or waxy and maybe dull on the other. I have also seen real coal (anthracite?) that looked all dull.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Nice looking cars!


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Very nice work - I hope to do this someday too and am currently collecting a bunch of junker AF rolling stock to prepare. I'm curious about the bolts and nuts to fasten the trucks...how do you keep them tight without compromising the ability to swivel. Are they shoulder type bolts or just not completely threaded? I invested in a riveting tool for the purpose of replacing trucks. But if it can be done much easier using screws and nuts, I'd certainly go for that option instead.


----------



## Luke 221 (Feb 12, 2013)

I use brass or stainless bolts and use dremel tool with cutoff wheel to make custom length bolts and the nuts are just the nylon insert lock nuts. I use a mix of 10/32 8/32 6/32 4/40 and sometimes metric.


----------

